

A theory on the difference between iPhone and Android users - virtualpants
http://virtualpants.com/post/44806818692/its-not-the-user-its-the-tool

======
jmhain
This isn't a 'theory', it's just fanboyism. All it takes to prove a theory
wrong is to find a single counterexample. My mother and girlfriend, both
bordering on being technically illiterate, each heavily use their android
phones. I also know many people who are scared of their iPhones and only use
them for dumb-phone tasks. It _is_ the user, not the tool.

------
bussiem
I have to agree with jmhain. If this is your opinion on the "difference"
between them, then I would call into question whether you really are even
considering Android as a possible phone for yourself.

------
dragos2
I'm sorry for being so bold, but this is plain stupid. I don't know any
Android users that 'fear' downloading apps. I don't know where exactly did you
get your statistics, but are clearly wrong.

I use both Android and iOS and I never installed an app that crashed my phone
or did something bad to my device.

Maybe it helps that I don't download random stuff off the market.

If you use a smartphone you should probably tell if a app is worth downloading
or not. If you can't tell, maybe you should use a Nokia 1310.

------
hsshah
I will have to agree with your perspective. I feel more comfortable setting up
my parents with an iOS device than with an Android device. With iOS, I can
happily have them install any app they find in the app store.

------
virtualpants
I love Android. But I'm always uncertain about downloading apps, especially.
I've had apps totally freeze up and blow through my battery while waiting in
an airport. It sucks traveling with no smartphone. Never happens on the
iPhone.

The simplicity and stability of iOS gives even the most novice users a high
level of confidence about computing.

